# Unsync ipad and iphone



## dogluver

Hello,
I know I've asked before, but I'm still unsure how to correctly do this. My iphone 5C has been running slow and I didn't know why. A friend showed me where the bookmarks are and I have all of my mom's Ipad bookmarks and history on my phone. She wants to keep these so I don't know how I could delete them from my phone with her losing them. So, I know I have to stop syncing between these devices, but don't know how to do it without her losing this info. I found "clear history and data" on my iphone, but am afraid my mom will lose all her bookmarks, etc. We both use icloud, so maybe there is something I can change there. Just don't want to start changing things without knowing what I'm doing. Can anyone help? I really need clear directions since I'm not computer savy!!

I will be away this afternoon, so if you respond and ask questions I will respond this evening. Thanks so much for any help!


----------



## TerryNet

So, you are both using the same iCloud account so that you can sync things between your iOS devices and now you want to know how to not do that? Seems to me you could go to Settings - iCloud and Sign Out of iCloud or else stop syncing those items that you no longer want to sync.


----------



## dogluver

Thanks for responding. I want to continue using icloud and so does my mom. So, should we somehow change passwords so we aren't using the same icloud account. Will my mom lose any info?


----------



## TerryNet

If you continue to use the same Apple ID you'll continue to use the same iCloud so will need to configure your and/or her settings to non-sync whatever you don't want to intermix. If you both want to save the same something (say, contacts) on iCloud then one of you is going to have to get a new Apple ID (and, of course, use that for iCloud login).


----------



## dogluver

Thank you so much! I am going to get a new apple ID for the Ipad and from what you said I think that will work. I really appreciate your response!!!


----------



## TerryNet

You're welcome. 

Be sure to backup (to iCloud and/or iTunes) the device periodically and before doing anything that you consider "major" or "risky."


----------



## dogluver

Well, I ran into some problems. I tried to change my apple id, but was not fast enough to put in the verify code and now it says that I tried too many times. (There were many windows open on the Ipad and it slowed me down - my stupid mistake). So, any idea what I can do now? I just want to unsync my iphone from the ipad. Why is it so hard? Is there anything else I can do? Are you able to have 2 apple id's? It seems like you can't. I'm so frustrated! Sorry for being such a big problem, but I really appreciate any help to get this to work.

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## TerryNet

dogluver said:


> Are you able to have 2 apple id's?


Don't know; never tried, never been interested. Certainly two people (you and your mother) can each have his/her own.


----------



## dogluver

Hello again,

Sorry, but what I thought would be easy has been a nightmare. I tried changing my mom's email address and there were problems. So, I thought I would try to delete her icloud account. But it said it would delete imessage, facetime, etc. She uses talkatone and has a free email account. So, I was afraid to do that. I don't know if Talkatone uses imessages. So, is there any other way I could stop her bookmarks and history from going to my iphone without setting up a new icloud account? I've been working on this for 2 hours and am going crazy. Just don't know what to do. I understand if you can't answer my question. But, want to thank you for all your help. Oh, by the way the ipad is under my name so maybe that's why I'm having so many problems.


----------



## TerryNet

I'm totally confused now--don't understand why the attempt to change an email address is pertinent and didn't realize that your mom has a different iCloud account. Is her account the one used on the iPad? If so maybe you set up family sharing or something else to get the two devices to sync?

If you are anywhere near an Apple store it would probably be best for you to get their help with this, as I have never done any such thing and nobody else has yet jumped in here.


----------



## dogluver

So sorry for the confusion. I originally set up the ipad. I assumed that things were syncing because of icloud. Not sure why I'm getting all her info. I disabled safari on my phone in hopes that it won't sync to her stuff. Maybe I'll go to an apple store if this continues. Great suggestion!

I really apologize for not being more clear. But I thank you so much for trying so hard to help me. It is greatly appreciated!!

Have a great night.


----------



## TerryNet

You're welcome; and let us know if you learn more.


----------

